# Fecal Implant



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Been having a really rough time with Sophie and her tummy and am strongly considering trying a fecal implant. Wondering if anyone here has any experience/input with it at all?


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

No experience but have read about and would definitely explore it as a possible option.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh Dee Dee... I was wondering why you've been away from the forum and was hoping Sophie wasn't sick again.

Here's an article about fecal transplants being used at the guide and service dog training center in Palmetto, Florida. The training center is near my mother in law's winter home. We pass by it when we go down there. They welcome visitors so I'd bet you could call and speak with someone about the process and it's effectiveness.

The power of poop: Guide Dogs on cutting edge of fecal transplant technology | The Star-Telegram


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I have no experience with fecal transplant but just wanted to give you my support. I'm so sorry that Sophie continues to have issues. The article Pauline posted was fascinating and makes me wonder if that might be an "easy" solution for Sophie. Wouldn't that be amazing?! Hugs and woofs from your friends in Seattle. :hug:


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I was wondering how you and Sophie were doing as well.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you and thank you Pauline for that link! I had scoured the internet for info for days now but hadn't come across that article. I will definitely keep that information in case we need to ask them anything about it. Karen came to our rescue with one choice we made so am going to be extra thorough in next choice. I am waiting for a couple of phone calls back from vets who can do this for us and going to be making a few more today. I met a woman on FB with a doxie (named Sophie!) who was really bad also dying before their eyes (just a little older than Sophie) so in her desperation she found an internist who was willing to try she had never done it other than on rabbits in vet school. The first week she felt TONS better but then back slid. so 2 weeks later they did it a 2nd time and it's been a miracle for them since. (this was last February) She was very kind to let me call her and I loved talking to her so encouraged. We have gotten to the point of being practically home bound and any excitement makes her sick...I did a shoot for a rescue group here with some of their dogs the other day for instance and Sophie had a BALL playing with the younger ones. But next day she was in such pain and eating grass, stretching, and then got diarrhea on top of it which isn't her usual M.O. Her is usually more upper GI. 

So afraid to take her anywhere, I have to finish the shoot for the rescue as I volunteered and they are making a calendar of their success stories for a calendar so scheduled it for this Sunday and I am going to have someone drive Sophie around town in her crate in our van while we do the shoot so she won't even see a dog. That is no way for this happy little fun loving girl to live. We've cancelled so many fun things this year (including our beach trip next weekend with friend and her dogs) but holistic vet even thinks she needs to be quite and in a strict routine at home until we can get her better. 

Would appreciate any prayers for her!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Tons of prayers and positive thoughts going your way.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly and I send prayers and hugs for you and Sophie.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Prayers for your angel. :angel:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

more from Dr. Becker Fecal Transplant: An Amazing Cure You've Probably Never Heard Of


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear that. Sorry but I know nothing about fecal transplant. Know that Zoe and I wish the best for you guys. :hug:


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

My first thought was that fecal implant sounded like a joke or something because it is so extreme, but continuing reading, all I could think of was what an amazing, devoted owner you are.  Poor Sophie. I am sending every prayer I have to you guys that a solution will be found quickly. <3


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry Sophie is having tummy problems. Sending healing thoughts and hugs to you and Sophie.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh Dee Dee that poor little poppit. She is such a little social butterfly it is terrible she can't have fun without paying such an awful price. I am crossing my fingers this is a real option for you. Sending lots and lots of hugs to you and Sophie.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks I really have hopes for this fecal implant she has been sick to some extent pretty much all of her life milder at first and I kind of passed it off but since May it's been just horrible. 

Thanks for that link Dave that was one of the first ones I saw when researching got my hopes up.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't know anything about its use in dogs. However, the university where I work has had some notable successes using it in humans. Hoping you find a solution to poor Sophie's problems!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

How is Sophie today? I hope she is feeling better. Zoe sends her love!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh gosh Dee Dee. We've been away on a camping trip and the first thing I did online was to look for postings from you and hoping I wouldn't find any on Sophie's health issues. I'm so sorry you are again being plagued by issues and certainly my prayers are going your way. I've heard of fecal implants for humans but I can't offer any advice for you. Please keep posting on how things are going as we always worry when we don't see something from you.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh DeeDee I'm so sorry to hear about Sophie. I just wanted to let you know we're thinking of you and hope you find a solution to Sophie's stomach problems soon. I just love Sophie and love seeing her gorgeous pictures and funny videos. She is a such sweetheart.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I finally found a vet and donor dog etc for the fecal transplant but then found out she is not a candidate after all.  Very discouraging I had high hopes for it to help her.  We are just hanging low I've cancelled everything, including my photo jobs, our classes, travel, visits, play dates, etc she does much better when we sit at home doing nothing (in her case, luckily I work from home and I work all day but before we'd be going somewhere every day) although she gets bored out of her mind (me too). But any fun or excitement puts her into another flare up.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

So sorry to hear this DeeDee. Sending hugs to you and Sophie.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Why is she not a candidate? OMG, I've been waiting to see if this helps Sophie. Good grief.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Maybe things will turn around Dee Dee, and you and Sophie could resume some fun things a little at a time.
Keep believing!  Too bad you are so far...Zoe would LOVE to play with Sophie! My Zoe can be a goof also!...an untrained one though!


Linda and Zoe


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh Dee Dee, I've been sending prayers for both you and Sophie daily. I was so hopeful that the fecal transplant would work. I'm am so sorry. Why would she not be a candidate for this procedure? Do you think maybe another opinion would be worthwhile?


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Feeling so unbelievably sad for you and Sophie. If it breaks my heart this much I can't imagine how you must be feeling. I'm still praying though.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Apparently fecal transplant doesn't work with IBD. With all that has been ruled out, vets feel quite sure that is what she has. The only way to confirm is biopsies which are hard on them (anesthesia, scope up both ends and grab samples in several places). Since Sophie had been through so much heck at vets already and that information wouldn't make a big difference I chose to not put her through it.

They don't recommend fecal transplant without that test because everything has some risk and if it's IBD it's not worth the small risk of a problem since it wouldn't help anyway. Since the chance of it not being IBD is super low, it's also not worth the risk of putting her through the biopsies. As with people, it works best on bacterial overgrowth problems like C Diff. 

On the bright side since we've been staying home and not having much excitement she has been feeling great the last few days! Still working with the holistic vet on all this as well.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks Dee Dee for the update. I was so hopeful that this procedure would work. Dang. But I'm glad that she is back to herself these last few days and I hope it continues. It's just such a bummer that you have to give up so much of your work and all the things you are involved with in order to stay at home. You are a wonderful doggie mom.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks Jackie I don't feel like one I haven't been able to keep any one of my dogs from being chronically ill.  Sophie is still doign good at home but any little change and it's a problem. SO sad for her and for us both. I have a really bad stomach too and it's been at its worst for about 3 weeks now good thing Sophie is happy to lay in bed and stare at walls with me when we need to. Her holistic vet said it will be a struggle and balancing act with her I was under the impression she could help more than that so wasn't happy to hear. But at least she is feeling good at least mostly when we stay home. Still having a hard time with the idea of all this after how super ultra careful I was this time not to have this kind of issue again.  She is so worth it but wish I could give her a more exciting and full life than I can now. She is as sweet as she can be. <3


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I feel gutted Dee Dee, I was so hoping this would be her answer. I am so sorry they don't think it is the answer. I am glad she is feeling good right now though.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks we all know the devastation of having a sick baby. I will of course continue to do all I can for her but sounds like she can never live a super full life and expect to feel well. But then neither will I lol. Maybe we are too much alike.  You wouldn't know anything is wrong with her much of the time at home here as long as she doesn't get overly excited about stuff. But it sure is tuff not being able to go have fun and trial, schools, etc. She was so perfect for that.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

It just hurts my heart for you, Dee Dee, and because of Sophie's limitations. She loves so much to do things, be active, and social, yet can't because her body betrays her. And you did everything right with your search, checking out breed health and breeders themselves. I just don't understand it, either.

I am sorry that you are so sick, on top of the worry about Sophie. Chronic illness is so hard to keep on dealing with. (((hug)))


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I wonder if it would do any good to contact one of the veterinary colleges in our state. Maybe they would have something new in the pipeline or be able to give another opinion or suggestion. It just seems that there should be something that would help. It's probably a silly idea as I know how exhaustive your search for help has been. I'm still sending prayers though for both you and Sophie.


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I wonder if it would do any good to contact one of the veterinary colleges in our state. Maybe they would have something new in the pipeline or be able to give another opinion or suggestion. It just seems that there should be something that would help. It's probably a silly idea as I know how exhaustive your search for help has been. I'm still sending prayers though for both you and Sophie.


I don't think that is a silly idea at all! And even an exhaustive internet search might not reveal something the veterinary colleges can do because maybe they haven't published everything they're trying. We have a great veterinary college here in my state (at Oklahoma State University), and I bet you have one in Washington.

I was going to say "it can't hurt", but then again, it would be a stressful trip for both you and Sophie and it might actually trigger something that hurts.  But it is worth a thought.


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear what you both have been going through. All the best wishes for help in getting back to feeling well!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Dee Dee, forgive me for coming in very late in this discussion, and I know I'll just be teaching grandmothers to suck eggs (is that a US as well as a UK expression?!) - you must have been through everything already and don't need me to weigh in with my stuff....just that, having been through hell on wheels with my first dog some years ago now, perhaps you'll forgive me if I DO weigh in just for a second?? Ignore this if it's a pain!!!
With Pamba I went for months and months of not understanding what was wrong, doing as you are doing and checking every possible angle and putting off biopsies/endoscopy. Eventually, speaking to my brother in law who is a gut surgeon (human guts, that is), he said that if a patient of his presented with Pamba's symptoms he would, without a shadow of doubt, endoscope and see for sure what was going on. Which I then did. The invasiveness honestly wasn't as bad as what she was living with but, in our case, the result was dire and I hope you never ever get what we discovered. But again, honestly, it was better to know. Almost all of what I'd been doing turned out to have been a complete waste of time and, awful though our result was, it was better to know. Anyway. Hope that is not intrusive. I so feel for you - it is the most awful thing to be going through, both for Sophie and for you.
Lalla


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla, I know Dee Dee well enough that she is happy for all input. And you are so sweet and gentle... on top of what you went through with Pamba, how could ANYONE not take it in the spirit in which it was given? :hug:


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> Lalla, I know Dee Dee well enough that she is happy for all input. And you are so sweet and gentle... on top of what you went through with Pamba, how could ANYONE not take it in the spirit in which it was given? :hug:


Kind Karen, thank you, and I hope that Dee Dee is reassured by what you say - you know me well enough, too, to know that I wouldn't intrude for the world and that I truly do understand just how wretchedly distressing these situations can be.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Hope all is well with you and Sophie. I had a customer come into the store yesterday who mentioned a new product we have helping with her dog's minor IBD. As a person with a chronic illness, I know how frustrating it can be to have remedies and "studies" thrown at you from all sides, but I thought I would mention it. PM me if you are interested


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I've been thinking about you too, Dee Dee. I've missed seeing you on the forum. I hope you got the PM I sent you regarding the medicinal food product used for IBS in humans that I read about in Prevention magazine. I can't remember what it was called but it was a beef product. That's why I thought of Sophie when I read about. I hope you can check in now and then. You are missed.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Dee Dee, if you're reading this, I just wanted to add that I, too, have been thinking about you and Sophie. Hope you're well.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm always thinking of DeeDee and Sophie. Hoping they are doing well.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you! And Karen is right I appreciate each and every comment and input thank you!

She thankfully is doing better and seems to have started responding to the holistic treatments already. I have high hopes! Would be wonderful if we could safely go places and do fun stuff away from home again!


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Very happy your little girl is feeling better. She sure looks good in those adorable pictures!


----------

